
How YouTube Will Escape Google's New Pirate Penalty - cooldeal
http://searchengineland.com/how-youtube-will-escape-googles-new-pirate-penalty-130180
======
nolok
That article is junk, assumptions with no actual facts. This is pretty much
tech tabloid.

~~~
sullivandanny
The article, which I wrote, backs up every fact with a source or explanation.

------
Dylan16807
Youtube videos can be taken down relatively easily with report or direct
takedowns. Compared to those search takedowns are a last resort and mostly
used on very pirate-oriented sites. This article makes it seem like google's
doing something really tricky when they're not.

~~~
sullivandanny
The article says that Google will be penalizing sites now if they have to many
DMCA takedown requests that Google has acted upon -- but only web search
takedowns. Since YouTube has a separate takedown system, it doesn't get
counted against all those other sites, even though potentially, it has a huge
number. We don't know, because Google doesn't report them. I don't think
Google's trying to be tricky in doing this. I just think that, as a
consequence of how it handles DMCA requests, YouTube is getting a huge pass
that other sites won't get.

~~~
Dylan16807
That doesn't make any sense. All those other sites get DMCA requests and
handle them and don't even _tell_ google about them.

Only search takedowns matter, and there is nothing special about youtube when
it comes to search takedowns.

